# Proos Downriggers parts info



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

Cannot seem to get anybody to answer my inquiries so here goes , am looking for a swivel base for the hand crank Proos downrigger


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I see you don't have any info in your profile filled out.
You can contact Proos directly & obtain parts.


----------



## fishwiz (Oct 18, 2005)

Proos Manufacturing is in GR 616 454-5622


----------



## white whale (Apr 20, 2007)

I have 2 manuals with swivel bases I'll sell for $150.00 if you are interested.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Proos Manufacturing
1037 Michigan Street Northeast
Grand Rapids, MI 49503-1907
(616) 454-5622


http://www.proos.com/


http://www.proos.com/#!__contact-us


----------



## sovereign (May 17, 2013)

I know this is a few year late. But I recently bought the fishing products part of the business from Proos. The new name is Sovereign LLC. We have all the replacement parts available, we're adding them to the websites as we take the pictures. If there is something you need that isn't on the website, please follow the contact info on the website and we will get it for you. www.sovereigndownriggers.com


----------

